
Digg undoes more changes, discontinues RSS import - barredo
http://thenextweb.com/media/2011/02/12/digg-undoes-more-changes-discontinues-rss-import/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheNextWeb+%28The+Next+Web+All+Stories%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
mkr-hn
"Digg tries to reverse the spin of the Earth in hopes of undoing damage."

A lot of a social media site's success is doing the right thing at the right
time.

They did the wrong thing at the wrong time, and it might not be possible for
them to find a new right thing or time.

~~~
parfe
I bet Digg wishes it had that power.

I always thought Superman was flying faster than the speed of light to go back
in time and save Lois. Turns out he really was reversing the rotation of the
Earth to rewind events. I like my version of the movie better.

~~~
stanmancan
Except flying at the speed of light would have put him in the future, and not
back in time.

~~~
Retric
_faster than the speed of light_ is undefined behavior.

Edit: In the video he orbits the earth faster than light could make the trip.
Then again his blur trail is way to big etc so IMO just take it as artistic
license / bad science fiction.

------
eapen
I recently tried to delete my Digg account and couldn’t find a way to delete
my account. How can webapps these days not have the ability to delete an
account? Unless Digg just wants to maintain its inflated numbers of how many
users they have.

~~~
ericflo
Why delete your account? Why not just stop using it? I don't understand this.

~~~
eapen
I haven't been using it for over an year and want to delete all traces of
activity as well as my email from their databse (so they dont ever email me
saying that they have released Digg version 13.0) and also if their site ever
gets hacked, I'd rather not have any of my information in there.

------
dangrossman
One of the homepage stories is an ad, and another points to a virus with 94
"diggs" and a couple comments lamenting the lack of a way to flag the
submission. I remain unimpressed. If they just reverted to whatever the site
looked like a few years ago, that'd be better than what they have today.

------
gamble
"A ‘Top of All Stories’ story on Digg would have previously brought in 80-100k
uniques whereas of late we’re seeing between 5-10k on average."

Ouch.

------
neworbit
I liked Digg a lot back in the day. I've checked in a few times in the last
year and found nothing new or fixed to recommend it and a great deal to not.
Thanks guys, good luck, but I'm not planning on coming back until my friends
start telling me I should.

------
marknutter
Digg will cease to exist a year from now. Possibly six months.

------
z92
Digg lost their favicon.ico after the update. Just checked again. It looks
like they still haven't been able to get it back.

<http://digg.com/favicon.ico>

~~~
ojbyrne
From the source: <link rel="shortcut icon"
href="[http://cdn1.diggstatic.com/img/favicon.a015f25c.ico>](http://cdn1.diggstatic.com/img/favicon.a015f25c.ico>);

Not sure what browser you're using that doesn't recognize that. Ancient
versions of IE don't support it, I think.

Also it has correct quoting, HN seems to choke on that.

------
barista
Are they even relevant any more? I thought reddit has eaten up their lunch by
now. I used to use digg fairly regularly but gave up and now reddit serves up
what I need.

Internets are very brutal, Kevin.

~~~
knowsnothing613
yeah I gave up on digg, and moved over to reddit. And so have most of my
friend.

It's like switching pubs after the last one has mistreated your mates.

~~~
inoop
And now Reddit has become a cesspool of DERP.

After four years I have gradually stopped using Reddit because wading through
all the moronic meme chanting and pun threads simply isn't worth it anymore.
And so have most of my friends.

Let's hope this place doesn't fill up with cat pictures and 'BREAKING' anytime
soon.

~~~
sn0wright
Perhaps Digg fixing itself may return some of that Derp back where it came
from. I haven't stopped using reddit though, as there are still some great
mini communities that are the subreddits.

Going to be honest though, I am an ex-digg user, current reddit user, and just
recently started checking out HN on a regular basis for the content and
insight I feel has left reddit. Please don't hate me! :)

